# For Zeb..low flying spitfire



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

won't get much lower!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gravity will ensure it will get get lower - eventually, hopefully a landing.

" We nevr left one up there yet" President of ALPA.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Geoff.

Pity he didn't keep his gob shut so we could hear the plane as it flew away. :roll:

There are plenty of good clips on YouTube, but a lot of them don't stay with the plane long enough after it has flown over. The best sound comes as it disappears into the distance. _(Your average German soldier would probably have agreed with that!! :wink: )_

Dave


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Few more to watch....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quite impressive - specially the last one over the water.

All nasty modern stuff though. The ones with a fan on the nose are much more interesting.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

StAubyns - same Video with slow motion - 



 - click on 'cog' at bottom right of video and select 720p for best quality picture.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

How about a scary take off.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Thanks Geoff.
> 
> Pity he didn't keep his gob shut so we could hear the plane as it flew away. :roll:
> 
> ...


Whose gob?


----------

